

Ask HN: Has anyone visited 8-3-11.info? - 404error

I was recently made aware of a website, http://8-3-11.info, that is very mysterious.<p>They are taking questions, http://www.formspring.me/8X3X11 , but not giving away too much information.<p>Has anyone in the HN community come across this yet?<p>WARNING: There is an odd audio file that auto-plays in the background.
======
wollw
The audio sounds like a recording of a Numbers Station.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbers_station>

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Tcp_d1_4_phonetic_alphabet...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Tcp_d1_4_phonetic_alphabet_nato_irdial.ogg)

